
Barclays Center freight elevators: each can carry a loaded semitruck (2015) [pdf] - owenversteeg
http://www.meielevatorsolutions.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/BARCLAYS-CENTER.pdf
======
couchand
Very interesting read.

I was confused about the specific location the document desribes. "They enable
semi-truck or bus drivers to drive straight into either elevator from the
intersection of Atlantic and Flatbush avenues on the southeast side of the
arena."

At the intersection of Atlantic and Flatbush is a large pedestrian plaza and
the main entrance to the building, they would have a hard time driving a truck
through there. The actual entrance is on Dean Street (and indeed at the
southeast corner of the arena):

[https://www.google.com/maps/@40.6816292,-73.9748135,3a,75y,6...](https://www.google.com/maps/@40.6816292,-73.9748135,3a,75y,6.88h,82.79t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sXQCxa91lYzKNOFTVKsqRww!2e0!7i16384!8i8192)

------
owenversteeg
Video of them in action, including the 100,000lb turntable here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm19yMKVqOs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm19yMKVqOs)

